# Agility Equipment



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I am looking for some more agility jumps for home. Does anyone know a good place to buy very cheap jumps? Or does anyone know how to build jumps?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I know how to build jumps.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I know how to build jumps.


 very nice!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> very nice!


Thanks, I designed them myself


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Caninecrib. Com shows you how.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Affordable agility has inexpensive jumps.


Dog Agility Equipment at Affordable Prices! - AffordableAgility.com


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Thanks, I designed them myself


Where do you get the bar holders and T's? I can only find the corners or four post junctions around here.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Clean run has jump cup strips...
Clean Run: Clip and Go Jump Cup Strips

Should be able to find PVC 
pipe fittings at Lowes/HomeDeopt or any hardware store...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My husband was able to find 3 ways and 4 ways at a green house supplier. He could not find them at Home Depot. He made all our equipment including our teeter. It's all wood, is adjustable and lives outside. 

The cup holders you should be able to find. Here is a site where we got ours
Clip And GO Agility: Dog agility equipment: Jump Cup Strips, Ready Jump

Just a note... sorry I have to say this. IF you plan to make any contacts (short of the table) do not use PVC. The weight limit is not really safe for Golden Retrievers. It's best to have aluminum or wood. Heavy yes, but safer for the dog. Jumps in pvc is fine.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

This is because I am lazy! Hehehe!
My page for building agility equipment: SD Goldens - Home of Sammy, Barley and Mira

Have fun!!!


----------

